# Build a paper model of a Tucker Sno Cat



## Melensdad

This sort of falls into the silly fun category.  The photograph below is an actual built paper model.  It probably is best saved for a hot summer day when you are dreaming of snow. 

There are 4 PDF files you need to download to build the Tucker Sno Cat pictured below.  3 pages contain the parts you will need to cut out of paper and one is the instruction page.  This is well suited to someone who builds models.  It is detailed enough that it includes interior seats and dashboard!  I believe you may need Adobe Acrobat Reader 7.0 or higher to read these files.  Acrobat Reader is free and can be downloaded from the Adobe website.
Copyright notice:  The developer of these files granted rights for individual and personal use, but it cannot be republished for any commercial gain.

​


----------



## Melensdad

Here is the final page, plus the instruction sheet.

Print all these out on a color inkjet printer, cut out the pieces, put it together and you will own a Tucker Sno Cat.


----------



## bczoom

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> put it together and you will own a Tucker Sno Cat.


Will it seat 7 (or at least 5 comfortably)?


----------



## denmark219

This is awesome. For us "non-owners" it gets us that much closer to the real thing. 

I might resize it and make an ornament for our christmas tree.

I still have dreams of building a power wheels sized version of a Tucker. Not sure how to make the tracks though.


----------



## sno-drifter

denmark219 said:


> This is awesome. For us "non-owners" it gets us that much closer to the real thing.
> 
> I might resize it and make an ornament for our christmas tree.
> 
> I still have dreams of building a power wheels sized version of a Tucker. Not sure how to make the tracks though.



Hi Denmark, This may give you some ideas.


----------



## denmark219

Whoa! I imagine it's all scratch built. Any videos or more pictures? Would love to know more about it.


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

How long is the waiting list? I would like to be added to it....  Maybe I can ask Santa and he will bring me one next Christmas? Awesome job and amazing detail!


----------



## Northcoast

I need more info.! and more photo's!


----------



## sno-drifter

It is my understanding that this was built by modeler Alan Spencer and was shown at the Modeling Exhibition in Harrogate a few years back. Think all in UK.


----------

